# Hood River to Mosier maybe on to the Dalles.



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Next weekend I am going to ride the historic highway 30 from Hood River to Mosier, Might even go on to The Dalles if i am feeling up to it. I have been wanting to do this for some time and it has finally come down that it is time. 
I know some people that are going to say "it's about darn time." Well it is. 
Hopefully I may get to see some of you from here out there. Will be riding my Ridley with my Air Force Jersey. If you see me give a shout out.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Well I did it. Hood River to The Dalles. Historic highway 30. Beautiful day to ride. More climbing than I expected. The ride down the loops was a blast. If you didn't ride today you missed out.


----------



## trumpetbiker (Oct 9, 2013)

I just noticed the date you did this. there is a gran fondo doing that route plus more at the end of september, usually, I've done it a couple of times -------------- I'm out of Vancouver Wa ----------- 74mi or so, 6-7k rise the whole route. you should look into it. hood river/echelon gran fondo.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks very interesting. I loved the ride. It worked out that it was the weekend of Cycle Oregon. Made for a bunch of riders that wouldn't have normally been there. It was such a beautiful day. I would love to go the other direction and ride in the direction of crown point. Maybe even go as far as Gresham. That would definitely be an all day adventure. Heppner to Arlington would be another ride I can honestly see happening. 
Thanks for Telling me about this ride though. I will ad it to my bucket list.


----------

